# pleasing pumpkin NG frag



## deg195 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I have used BB Pumpking Spice which I love!!!!
But, ran out and have a big bottle of NG pleasing pumpkin which I 
have not tried.  Need to re-up my pumpkin soap supply and wondering
if the Pleasing Pumking frag is good.  Any reviews out there?
Happy Soaping
-Barb


----------



## judymoody (Oct 21, 2013)

I checked the SSRB site and didn't see any reviews.

NG's site says it discolors to chocolate brown and has minor acceleration.


----------



## deg195 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks- I am really wondering about the actual scent.  Weather its yummy or not?  I think I might make a small batch to test it out first.


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 21, 2013)

IIRC, the reviews on NG are pretty good for that one.  I tossed it on my wish list for next year's fall collection (jeeze, I sound like a designer or something).


----------



## Rachelmf (Oct 21, 2013)

It smells good, but it turned out to be a lot more of a cinnamon scent than I had expected/hoped.


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Oct 21, 2013)

I was looking at this scent today while ordering but decided on Pumpkin Walnut Biscotti instead based on customer reviews even though I was looking for more of a pumpkin spice scent. Let us know how you like it :smile:


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 21, 2013)

scrubbadubdub said:


> I was looking at this scent today while ordering but decided on Pumpkin Walnut Biscotti instead based on customer reviews even though I was looking for more of a pumpkin spice scent. Let us know how you like it :smile:


 
I can let you know tomorrow about Pumpkin Walnut Biscotti. I am making gingerbread baby inbeds tonight. I smell a lot of almond but that is just smelling it out of the bottle. It is a pleasing fragrance but nothing like B&B's pumpkin spice which I love. I actually have not found a NG pumpkin as nice as Bramble B

Quick update, Pumpkin Walnut Biscotti has more cinnamon after pouring than I smell out of the bottle.


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 22, 2013)

I ordered their Pumpkin Roll when it was on sale, and really like it. It's all fally and pumpkiny, but not super spicey like some.


----------



## deg195 (Oct 24, 2013)

ok, here is the update; fragrance oil was frosted pumpkin not pleasingly pumkin (that will teach me for having soap on the brain at work!!!)
Soaped with it last night.  Smells amazing!!!! could not stop sniffing it.  Will (hopefully) update with pics tonight after unmolding.
Barb


----------



## paillo (Oct 24, 2013)

Speaking of pumpkins fragrances that smell more like pumpkin than spice, I've fallen in love with two new to me: Pumpkin Lager from BB and Pumpkin Brulee from Soapalooza. I made both with fresh pumpkin puree, and the latter with a local microbrewery's IPA. Absolutely yummy.


----------



## deg195 (Oct 24, 2013)

So, here's the update-> Frosted Pumpkin smells great.  I think it will be a big addition to my collection.  Soaped great too.


----------



## maloga3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks awesome! 
So did you let the bottom/base soap set, then "whip" some white soap on the top of the hardened soap? Also, looks like a dusting of spice or color on top, whatever it is, its yummy looking for sure!


----------



## deg195 (Oct 26, 2013)

"Frosted Pumpkin" cut smells really good.
I left the base uncolored.  Then I took a little (for the topping) and added TD.
Then let the topping sit in container until it became the consistency of pudding.  Then "plopped" it on the the base.  Then lastly a sprinkle of cocoa powder thru a small strainer.


----------



## tersh79 (Oct 27, 2013)

deg195 said:


> "Frosted Pumpkin" cut smells really good.
> I left the base uncolored.  Then I took a little (for the topping) and added TD.
> Then let the topping sit in container until it became the consistency of pudding.  Then "plopped" it on the the base.  Then lastly a sprinkle of cocoa powder thru a small strainer.



It's so pretty! I want to eat it!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! Looks great. I love the top, and your explaination makes it sound super easy. I'll have to put that away in my idea bank!


----------

